
Incredible New Restoration of “the Greatest Documentary of All Time” from 1929 - djurdjevic
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DdbU-4tPq5o
======
brudgers
Conventional English Title: "Man with a Movie Camera".

Wikipedia:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Man_with_a_Movie_Camera](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Man_with_a_Movie_Camera)

